# Going rates.....



## Kozzmo

Ive read so many good posts here I had to join.Just wondering what prices for hanging and finishing are elsewhere.We start @ 50 cents a foot w/knock down ceilings. Is this above, below, or what ?


----------



## mejo2469

*going rate*

what is the going rate to hang drywall in a garage, in Laguna Niguel, Ca?



Kozzmo said:


> Ive read so many good posts here I had to join.Just wondering what prices for hanging and finishing are elsewhere.We start @ 50 cents a foot w/knock down ceilings. Is this above, below, or what ?


----------



## Kozzmo

When I lived in San Clemente, it was 6.5 cents a foot.Thats been awhile ago...1976.Hope its gone up a lil since then for ya !


----------



## cooper

About 55 cents for me, hang, tape, prime, orange peel walls and daub ceilings, and materials.


----------



## BattleRidge

For hanging I get .25 for base, never lower, and up to .64 in the Club so anywhere in there I guess depending on the project


----------



## brdn_drywall

hanging .25 on total board footage, taping .60 on total board footage, knockdown texture .45 on the ceiling board footage.


----------



## jaguarncr

*going rates*

I would say that I probably get anywhere from .45 to .65 per sqft depending on volume.(labor only)


----------



## cooper

Yeah.... Kind of hard to compare on this subject unless we know the difference of cost of living for people on this board... 

Where I am from the average household income is only in the mid 30s and the average home price is around $165k...


----------



## taper71

Good point Cooper. Here we get gouged $400 000 for a simple cookie cutter house. A loaf of bread costs $4.00. Even the homes that were built 50 years ago are going for $ 350 000.


----------



## caldwell1121

Hello, I need help with pricing a job. This is residential and not sure what is fair. It is about a 1600 sq ft house, picture framed 15 windows. I only finished the job, somebody else hung the drywall. They did a aweful job, butt joints like crazy, used 8ft board everywhere. I also primed, painted the whole house, trim, doors, everything. Could somebody give me any suggestions.


----------



## AtlanticWB

We charge per job type. 

Bare in mind that these are rates in New England.

Remodeling: $1.50/SF to $2.00/SF
New construction: $1.00/SF

That's hang & tape with materials. Don't ask me about pricing seperately or labor only, because we always supply both L&M...


----------



## Mud Master

I am same as AtlanticWB, always supply material.

I get: 

$55.00/board or 1.14/sqft 

up to 

$90.00/board or 1.87/sqft

All this based on 4x12, all stood up. Includes furnishing materials, hang, bead, scrap, tape, block, skim, sand, point up, scrape floors. Thats all new construction, retro fits & remod's are more. I also add extra for scaffold erection.


----------



## TooledUp

In Scotland the going rate for taping is between £3.25 to £3.50 a sq metre - That's around $6.50 to $7.00. 1 sq metre = 10.763 sq ft. Plus the same rate per linear foot on top for external corners. That's just to the sanding stage and supplying all materials.

So that works out at around 60c/65c a sq ft. Texturing is extra @ around the same price. If ceilings are higher than 8ft then the rate goes up a little, depending on the height.


----------



## KingOfDrywall

*as high as I can sell it!!!!*

Not a firm beleiver in set pricing. There are so many variables and factors to consider like demand,time frame,level of quality they are seking etc, that it just seems unfair to even quote prices.....after all...a D-I-Yer might see it and use it as bible like they do the $10 a sheet thing......LMAOI sell the job as high as possible...... I offer discounts for various payment schedules......that's about it. Every now and than you get a check upfront because the contractor or home owner wants to save 10%.....good for me and good for him. I simply turn that around because I get a substantial material discount if I pay cash up front rather than 30 day net.


----------



## silverstilts

AtlanticWB said:


> We charge per job type.
> 
> Bare in mind that these are rates in New England.
> 
> Remodeling: $1.50/SF to $2.00/SF
> New construction: $1.00/SF
> 
> That's hang & tape with materials. Don't ask me about pricing seperately or labor only, because we always supply both L&M...


 Is this price with the price of the sheetrock to?


----------



## silverstilts

I use to double up on anything over 8' well nobody knows how to build like that any more and then with 54' for 9' it seemed senseless and it also confused the contractor to much when he estimated the job.


----------



## Apple24

Michigan here hangers get 19-24 $2 stick for metal track. Finishers get .25 to .35 thats subs.Some hanger charged me 30 cent to hang 4000 feet and install 40 sticks of track. I got raped


----------



## KingOfDrywall

*ohio*

In my area no matter who you go to, so as long as they are legitimate, I've found that all of us land between $35 a sheet on 300 sheets or bigger, but as high as $60 a sheet on smaller projects. That cost includes material, install and finish to where it is ready for primer and paint.
When "mystery shopping", I found everyone in my area is about a dollar a sq ft. for all labor and materials, ((ready for primer)).
The problem is, There are just so many variations ,it's hard to nail down sq footage cost. Some include clean up, some don;t. Some include a dumpster,some don't. Some square footage cost includes corner bead or high ceilings etc. Whenever someone calls me and asks for a phone quote I simpy tell them "ASSUMING this is a square box room, nothing custom, with 8 ft ceilings and no outside corners"......than I shoot them a base price. But I am quick to tell them that if there are outside corners, window corner bead, textures, closets etc.......that the price is not accurate.


----------



## Al Taper

Apple24 said:


> Michigan here hangers get 19-24 $2 stick for *metal track. *Finishers get .25 to .35 thats subs.Some hanger charged me 30 cent to hang 4000 feet and install 40 sticks of *track.* I got raped


Iam sorry for the dumb question. But what the hell is track?


----------



## Apple24

your gonna pay at least 95 to 1.00 a for a custom home. With white guys on the job no scabs all are goood at what they do.12' ceilings should be @ 1.20 but hard to get that know


----------



## Apple24

Rc-i channell kinda like hat track i do highend homes if they want smooth ceilings i push it. No srews in wood only metal and lid floats.


----------



## igorson

Mud Master said:


> I am same as AtlanticWB, always supply material.
> 
> I get:
> 
> $55.00/board or 1.14/sqft
> 
> up to
> 
> $90.00/board or 1.87/sqft
> 
> All this based on 4x12, all stood up. Includes furnishing materials, hang, bead, scrap, tape, block, skim, sand, point up, scrape floors. Thats all new construction, retro fits & remod's are more. I also add extra for scaffold erection.


:blink: Your Price is unbelievable here in Minnesota _If we could charge your lowest price for drywall service we would be multi millionaires_


----------



## jmr

igorson said:


> :blink: Your Price is unbelievable here in Minnesota _If we could charge your lowest price for drywall service we would be multi millionaires_


Keep in mind that post was over 2 years ago.. that price probably wasn't all that uncommon around here... Hell id still charge that for a remodel.


----------



## igorson

jmr said:


> Keep in mind that post was over 2 years ago.. that price probably wasn't all that uncommon around here... Hell id still charge that for a remodel.


How about $18 for hang,tape,sand,texture 4by12? Right now this is common price for new construction with big competition 
http://1drywall.com/services.html


----------



## igorson

That is what we charge here also for *install sheetrock*
http://1drywall.com


----------

